# Problem mit OMG Files



## Funkervogt (31. Juli 2004)

Moin Moin

Ich habe ein Problem mit OMG Files die ich für eine Sonic Stage formatiert habe nun is die Sonic Stage nicht mehr da. Gibt es andere Player die dieses Musikvormat abspielen können ? Und wie komm ich am sinnigsten wenn es keine anderen Player geben sollte wieder an eine Funktionierende Sonic Stage ? Ich danke im vorraus für die Mühe.

Gruß


Funkerv.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (3. August 2004)

Hm.. ich dachte Sonic Stage wär so ein Übertragungstool fuer Musik zu einem MD-Recorder oder täusch ich mich? In dem Zusammenhang steckt wohl dieses Sony eigene ATRAC Format darin.. und das wird Sony wohl kaum freigeben. Deswegen wirds wohl auch kaum Drittanbietersoftware geben denke ich.
Aber ich lass mich ja gern immerwieder eines besseren belehren  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (3. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Funkervogt _
> *Und wie komm ich am sinnigsten wenn es keine anderen Player geben sollte wieder an eine Funktionierende Sonic Stage ? Ich danke im vorraus für die Mühe.
> *




http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=19655&item=3830872686&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Funkervogt (9. August 2004)

Moin Moin

ich danke euch beiden. Hmmm na ja ich muss dann mal sehn ob ich das ding dann noch weiter behalten werde oder nicht. Wenn es dafür sowieso keine Abspiel gratis software gibt.
Gruß

und danke

Funker.


----------

